# Yanmar 2200



## crackersanders (Jan 1, 2013)

I have had my Yanmar 2200 for about 1.5 yrs and would like to learn more about it by getting some manuals but can't seem to find a good source here in Florida. Any body have some experience / advice / input on my 2200 ? I really enjoy mowing between my pines with it as its just the right size for that job. CS


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Sorry I can't help with the manuals. Looking over a spec sheet I have for the various gray market Yanmars, I don't see a 2200 model listed. Do see several 2210 models. These are 2 cyl models If one moves up to a 2220 model it comes with a 3 cyl engine.

Oh, welcome to the forum.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

crackersanders said:


> I have had my Yanmar 2200 for about 1.5 yrs and would like to learn more about it by getting some manuals but can't seem to find a good source here in Florida. Any body have some experience / advice / input on my 2200 ? I really enjoy mowing between my pines with it as its just the right size for that job. CS


I believe Hoye sells the operational and parts manual for the 2200. They don't list a repair manual for it but could probably tell you the closest manual that might help you. I think your 2tr22 engine is unique. Could you confirm whether your 2200 has glow plugs? I'm thinking they may be unique in the ym series on the 2200.


----------

